# My grape growing project



## UBB (Jun 28, 2013)

Spent the day at the vineyard yesterday and the wife likes to take pics so I decided to share. Will be going back down again tomorrow as my long overdue vines finally showed up yesterday so my week-end plans have now been decided!


Oh and please disregard the time stamp









The grow tubes you see in the 'established' vines are for stunted vines and for secondary trunks. I put on tube to protect from herbicide. The grow tubes on the far right are where the new Petite Pearl vines went in. Behind them will be more Marquette which finally arrived yesterday.




Petite Pearl inside the grow tube.




Tilling. 'Creeping Jenny' is a huge issue for us out here. 
















































Another Petite Pearl in the tube.








Nanking cherries


----------



## Pat57 (Jun 28, 2013)

Very nice, I've got petite pearl and Marquette also. Mine are about 2/3rd up the grow tubes now. Are you growing both on TWC or MWC? 

Pat


----------



## UBB (Jun 28, 2013)

Pat57 said:


> Very nice, I've got petite pearl and Marquette also. Mine are about 2/3rd up the grow tubes now. Are you growing both on TWC or MWC?
> 
> Pat



Pat, not counting the mystery 'table grape' that got planted on the very ends and of which are like only 4 left I am growing.

Marquette
LaCrescent
Petite Pearl
Brianna. 

All are trained or are being trained for TWC.


----------



## Pat57 (Jun 28, 2013)

UBB said:


> Pat, not counting the mystery 'table grape' that got planted on the very ends and of which are like only 4 left I am growing.
> 
> Marquette
> LaCrescent
> ...



I'm going with a TWC for the petite pearl but a MWC for the Marquette. I read that for less vigorous sites (sandy soil) that an upright growth habit is better?

Pat


----------



## GreginND (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks great. I just planted petite pearl, Marquette, Brianna and Frontenac blanc this year. I will do all on Rich's mod gdc system except the petite pearl. That will be just 2 cordons on a twc. I have super fertile soil and vigorous vines. I just need my flooded vineyard to dry out. Mother Nature has been slapping me hard this year.


----------



## UBB (Jul 1, 2013)

All the new vines are now in the ground. Next step is to run the trellis wires and begin planning on how I'm going to net!


----------



## UBB (Jul 7, 2013)

Got rained out today working on the irrigation!






I believe this is Brianna





Petite Pearl almost peeking out the grow tube!


----------



## BobR (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks really NICE!


----------



## UBB (Jul 22, 2013)

Couple new pics from this past Sunday.





New Petite Pearls are now peeking out of the grow tubes!





New Marquette growing well too!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 23, 2013)

<Sigh> 

Words can not describe just how jellous I am right now!


----------



## UBB (Jul 23, 2013)

Few more pics.


----------



## UBB (Aug 12, 2013)

Got the new nets up. Will have at least a few grapes this season.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking nice. You a ways away still from picking anything?


----------



## UBB (Aug 12, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Looking nice. You a ways away still from picking anything?




To be honest I'm not sure. This will be my first harvest. Last year 5 days after the start of verasion the birds had cleaned us out. I'll start checking the brix in another week or so to see where we are at.

Here is one of the few Marquette vines that has some full(er) clusters. For some reason the Marquette is not coming along as nicely as the LaCrescent.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 12, 2013)

Those look like they are still aways out. Last year I had to hold the water off for a solid week to get the brix up on some vines.


----------

